
Too many business ideas, but lack the focus to execute on one? - dsygner
if you have too many business ideas but lack of focus, Pick 1 idea, hand it over to me and ill spend one month building it and handing you over what ive created (and possibly grown) for $1000 - $2000. View some of my work at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jibly.com as well as contact info. Ive done hardware, software and other businesses as a consultant for large firms and regularly work on side projects. Sometimes all you need is an mvp or anything that attracts your first batch of users and validates the idea. It may not be a &#x27;finished product&#x27; in one month, but it will be launched and validated. Feel free to contact me if you&#x27;re unsure if your idea fits this model. Money back guarantee btw of you&#x27;re super unhappy.
======
Amir6
It would be better to give HN an idea of what are your capabilities. Of course
not all ideas can be something to hand over to in 1 month:)

~~~
dsygner
True editid the post. Should be bit more clear. And all is open for discussion

------
Snowalker
not a bad idea, I think we all suffer because of this. What's your email? Vic

~~~
dsygner
Find my work and contact info here -> [http://jibly.com](http://jibly.com)

